# Anyone have a Dual Saw?



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Have you seen the commercial for the Dual Saw? Cuts anything without changing blades. Was used to cut a car in half. Dual blades rotating in opposite direction makes use of the saw with no kickback whatsoever.

Anyone have one? Any good? A bit pricey at $180 plus $40 S&H plus tax.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I've seen the commercial and it does look impressive,but I would want to try before I buy. I would have to question the blades cutting steel like that lasting very long.

GED


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Had looked into buying one myself but was turned off by the very limited depth of cut with those small diameter blades.

Have seen several posts on BBQ forums by people trying to use them to cut propane tanks saying they were worthless on anything other then very thin gauge sheetmetal.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am late on this string....*

been fishing for a week. BUT a few months ago, there was a sting on here about them, several guys tried them, and seems like all "broke" within a short time...motor burned out.

Sounds like a great idea, but it seems most on the market right now are way underpowered.

Later'
R3F


----------

